# New kitten dilemma



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello everyone~ I'm new to this forum and I'm also having a kitten for the first-time. There's something I wanna share with you all but i dunno where to start. I'll try my best...

I've just adopted a new ragdoll kitten (4months old) home 1 week ago from a very good breeder. She is really loving and cute. It's not hard to take care of her as she has no problem going to her litter box to do her things from the very beginning. However, nightmare begun after 3 days. She started to get soft poop, what's worse is that everytime I try to clean it off her butt she struggle and run, or try to bite me. As she run and sit on the floor, there are traces of poop all over the floor. Sometimes with her poop paw she roam all over my bed  Now I'm so anxious when she is out of sight, cause she might have pooped again and sit on floor again with dirty bum. She does clean herself, but that is after she made the place dirty. Sometimes poop bits stuck at the entrance of her butt just like they came out before she even done pooping..

I am actually a clean freak, i go insane when i feel something us unclean, especially my hands and bed. I wash my hands like 5 times with soap after cleaning her litter box, even if i wore gloves. The smell of her poop is not very foul but it's still smelly. I really felt I will die when i clean it. Now there's air refreshener in the bathroom, but I'm not sure what my nose is smelling anymore cause the place is covered with refresheners smell + litter sand smell. My house dun smell like my 'home' anymore.

I also lost time for doing my own things, can't even relax much to watch tv or eat my meals. She always do something that I need to stop her so she learn she can't do it. Or, to clean her. Over the week, i really feel exhausted...and also very sad. I felt it might be wrong to get a pet cause I can't seem to endure this. I can't even imagine what will happen when she gets diaherra, that is common in cats.

The reason for me to get a cat is cause I often feel depressed cause of some family issue. Mom gets too anxious over random things which makes my mind so exhausted. I also needed company. Mom relaxed a bit more when she look at the cat now, but then I'm the one going crazy cause of the dirty jobs. Mom also doesn't help me. Actually i planned 2 years before i finally get a cat, read a lot of articles and books etc. Still, i didn't know the cleaning would get so bad. Kitten also keep jumping onto tables which I have to stop her often. Also chewing on wires under my desk, which i still fail to stop her no matter what i do.

Talked to my friends who owns a cat too. They told me things will get easier for me and my kitten when she reach 1 yr old which is a long way for me... i dunno how am i going to get use to this.

I really had this feeling of returning her to the breeder, though I also feel very sorry for it. I can see my kitten already loves me a lot now too. It will hurt her feelings if I am really to return her. But I am really feeling crappy for all this happening. I'm trying my best to be patient and give chance.

What should i do? Does anyone have this feeling before?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm going to start off by saying that it doesn't sound like you have a sick kitten, she is just a kitten and this behaviour is very common.

Often times kittens (and cats) will get softer poop as they change homes/foods, have you begun feeding her a new food since bringing her home? This can upset her digestive system and give her softer poop. Don't worry about it too much, it should pass once she gets used to things, and then it'll be much cleaner when she goes to the litter box. 

Also another note, the litter box isn't going to get much cleaner, the runny poop may stop, but you will always have to scoop it and clean it, that's just a fact. It really isn't that bad, once you get used to it, it'll be fine, I honestly promise. Just another chore during the day you won't even notice you're doing it, it'll become so routine.

Also where do you keep your litter box? My friends always comment on how they never notice the "cat" smell in our house (and by cat smell they mean litter box smell). The reason is because we keep his box in the rarely used bathroom in our basement, scoop it at least once a day, and feed a good quality wet food (this can do WONDERS on smell). Poop is poop, and it's gonna smell, but as soon as you scoop it up, the smell should go away pretty quickly. Just try to catch it right away if you are able. And about diarrhea, maybe it is common in cats, but in all of our years of owning cats, we've had litter box problems, but never diarrhea, and I don't know any friends who have had that problem with their cats. Cats just tend to have sensitive digestive systems, especially when food is being changed, take it slowly and you should be fine, unless your cat has allergies to certain foods, then just avoid those to the best of your abilities. 

As for not having time, honestly... That's going to happen when you get a kitten, it's like owning a human baby that can run around and destroy things with little claws and teeth. As many people will tell you, it's going to take a lot of time, and a whole lot of patience while your kitten grows up before she'll calm down. Try having play sessions with your kitten for as often as you can throughout the day with nice interactive toys (wiggle a shoelace around for instance, doesn't have to be pricy or fancy). Tiring her out as often as you can should help with her destructive behaviours, as that's just her playing. A second kitten/cat might be good in order to keep her company, and she'll have a more healthy way to let our energy (in playing with another cat) while you don't have to devote QUITE as much time into playing with her. Though I wouldn't recommend jumping into that as cleaning will obviously increase with two kittens.

You can also try a spray bottle when she does something she isn't aloud, or a bottle filled with coins that makes a loud noise when she does something bad in order to deter her.

Honestly, 1 week really isn't that long to own a cat, and she's not going to stop her crazy antics anytime soon. No matter how patient you are, she is still a kitten after all. I also want to mention that, as is common with larger cat breeds, Ragdolls tend to be slower to mature, so its possible she might not grow out of this for some time.

I think you should give it more time, like I said, 1 week really isn't that long, and its only fair to the kitten and yourself that you give her a chance in your home. It sounds like you've grown attached. Also, just a question on your breeder: Will they be willing to take the kitten back at any point in their life? I'm only asking because if the kitten causes you this much anxiety in another few months, it may not be worth it in the long run for either of you, and at that point it may be in the best interests of everyone involved if the kitten were to find a new home (don't worry about coping, she may miss you, but kittens are adaptable).

I'm thinking though, once you give it a shot, there are going to be times when you can't help but laugh at those kitty antics that are driving you crazy. Try to enjoy the time, force yourself to if you can, and you'll find yourself forcing yourself less and less. Trust me, plenty of people have felt this way about owning kittens, they are crazy little demons when they aren't cute, sleeping angels. 

Best of luck!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I also kept the litter box in the rarely used bathroom, but the bathroom is actually in my room. Might sound weird but I'm using another bathroom for myself and mom. I left a small opening at the door for my cat to go in n out, which is also the way for the smell to come out.

She is really healthy actually as i know. I'm using the same type/brand of dry and wet food as the breeder. Just portion not same i guess. Breeder gives her less dry food, more canned food and raw meat, while i dun give raw meat, more dry food, less canned food. About water intake, she does drink a lot as i see.

I read the contract that if i can't keep the cat it should be returned to them. But i haven't ask for any info yet. Like you said, i should give the kitten a chance.

I love her a lot too, just not the job to clean the mess on the floor and butt. For the box cleaning, i actually scoop twice a day. The smell of poop kilks me when i try to dig through the litter sand to find her poop, thats where the smell comes. Is there a better way to 'dig' to find n scoop?

This feeling is really hard to get rid of. I'm trying my best and praying i will get use to it asap. This is also why i came to find you all to chat with 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo (Jan 5, 2013)

She is absolutely beautiful! I love Ragdolls! 

Is there any reason for the switch to more dry than wet? As wet tends to be better for cats, and can really help with the smell of their poop, not to mention, seeing a cat drinking a lot doesn't guarantee they're getting enough water.

Aha as for the scooping, there's no good way to go about it, I think there are some boxes you can just dump daily, but it's probably easier to scoop. I just don't breath as much as I do it, and I only breath out of my mouth when I do. I don't know if there's no easy way, I just scoop around until it's clean  I promise it will get better! I could barely stand it at first as well. You could also try completely emptying the litter box once a month and cleaning it. Or maybe even every two weeks if it really bothers you!

I think you'll be able to make it work, just look at that face!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Oh, i gave her more dry food cause her eating schedule seem to differ than before. Usually she wake from nap at 6pm, but it gone late till 8pm. Breeder taught me to let the dry food tray there all the time as kitten eats more meals in smalk portions. She was full when I give canned food which end up she can't finish much.

Some friends said giving them wet food will cause wet poo, ask me to cut down on wet food and give more dry food. So I'm really not sure which is better. Must I give a meal of wet food a day?

I really try to breathe less but I'm so slow ij cleaning. Seriously I also suffocated lol. Then I inhaled more to breathe back more air but... the air available was poop smell @@ Omg i'm so silly xD. But i'll try the mouth breathing..

I love ragdoll looks and personality. But i guess all kittens of all breeds are quite destructive at times. I ordered cat trees for her, maybe she will jump on table less when she get a tree? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RyansCat (Apr 18, 2013)

I completely understand how u are feeling. I spent over a year planning and researching before I got my kitten, and when I finally got him, it was not at all what I expected. And although I hate to admit it, I honestly did consider getting rid of him a few times I am a clean freak too and I was really overwhelmed with the litter box mess, cat hair and smells. I can only IMAGINE how hard it must be to deal with the poop being tracked throughout the house! How stressful! It took me about two months before I was able to get things under control. Now that he is almost 5 months old I no longer have the horrible gut feeling that I made a big mistake. And what an awful feeling that was! I felt so guilty and anxious...When I explained my feelings to my husband he said it almost sounded like I had a form of postpartum depression. I think I was just having a hard time adjusting to all of the changes in my life that comes with a new pet. The good news is it did get much better! Like the others have said, after awhile you get used to the smells and find a cleaning routine that works. And Im sure that once the poop hardens up some, things will be much more manageable for you. I didnt know if I would ever really enjoy my kitten, but I was wrong! I love him so much now, and he has become such a joy for our whole family. It just took TIME to adjust. And yes, kittens are so much work! but that will get better, you'll see! And dont be too hard on yourself, you are not alone  Hopefully this helps!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Seems like you got your kitten at a very young age. That must be hard since you need to teach him on litter boxes and scratch posts and so on. I'm happy to see there's people that feel the same like me.. i thought i was having some problem  i feel so clueless in how to deal with a cat even with books in hand. Things seems to be different as the kitten runs and won't let me do anything to her. Can't even discuss with damily as they dun fancy cats. They will probably ask me to get rid of her  People say that cats are easiest to take care of, maybe that's true, when they finally adapted to our lifestyle, but for now i find it real difficult. Ahhh, the feeling of love and hate ><

I will hang in there.. hope for the best.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Please consider giving her a chance to adjust before getting to frustrated and giving up. ALL of my cats went through a period of diarrhea when I first took them in, that is totally normal. When cats get stressed, they get diarrhea. Moving away from the only home she has ever known was very stressful to her, but usually, once they have time to adjust, that usually stops pretty quickly. I agree that feeding a good quality wet food will help get the kitten's digestive system on a good track and she will be much better health wise. You can avoid many health problems down the road by feeding a good wet food. 

Please don't take it out on the cat though. I know you are stressed, but this is a helpless kitten and she can't help what she is going through, and she will sense it if you feeling negative towards her. 

If you find that you can't get over all of the troubles that go with caring for a cat, litter box, mess, etc, hopefully you can find her a good home with a cat person who doesn't mind all of those little things about cats that are hard for non cat people to adjust to.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Sigh. This is all absolutely normal. I got a Ragdoll (kitten) because several friends have Ragdolls and they are the most wonderful laid back cats. But, like you, I've learned that kittens are KITTENS, no matter the breed. I haven't had the poop problem, but I introduced new foods gradually.

Due to personal health reasons it was important to find a low energy cat, well, too late! I won't lie, you will have challenges ahead. But one of the things that is very important is play time. Every day, at least twice with a wand toy, at least 15 minutes each session. Dog owners walk their dogs, cat owners play with their cats. It will benefit you both greatly.

As time goes on, she will go through different phases. I'm in the "teen years" of around 6 months. At this point my Ragdoll gets the zoom crazies and is less affectionate (what teenager is?). Part of that may be because they are teething - imagine a teenager teething! So I've had to temporarily put away knick knacks. But these are all predictable phases. 

Give her attention, let her know you love her (Ragdolls are very sensitive) and play with her (via toys, not your hands) and know that, YES, it'll be about a year to 18 months before that mellow Ragdoll personality comes out. Just being up front. Kittens are kittens - and they make wonderful memories.

I'm struggling (chronic fatigue issues and more) - but they are very smart. No problem teaching him to use a scratching post (especially when it is part of a cat tree). For more a more breed specific forum, you may wish to join ragdollcatguide.com - a group of Ragdoll owners/lovers who have helped me to come to terms with my kitten's behavior issues.

Honestly, if I had to do it over, I would have made a very concerted effort to find an adult - but then he/she would not be bonded in that special way which can only happen with a kitten. Also, be aware of single cat syndrome - it will require a bit more effort on your part - the play thing I've already mentioned - to provide an experientially rich environment and she'll be fine.

See ya at the other forum!

Oh, I just re-read some of your posts. Oh, she will LOVE the cat tree - it won't stop them from jumping up in other places, but it will give them a preferred place to meet you eye-to-eye.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

NBrazil said:


> if I had to do it over, I would have made a very concerted effort to find an adult - but then he/she would not be bonded in that special way which can only happen with a kitten.


If you spend some more time in this forum, you will find that your statement isn't anywhere close to being true  Of course adult cats can form special bonds with their person and kittens aren't guaranteed to form any special bond at all. There is no bond that only kittens can form. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

CatMonkeys said:


> If you spend some more time in this forum, you will find that your statement isn't anywhere close to being true  Of course adult cats can form special bonds with their person and kittens aren't guaranteed to form any special bond at all. There is no bond that only kittens can form.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree 100%. My closest bond with a cat is probably to a feral that has lived in my neighborhood for years and finally allowed me to befriend her a year ago.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm glad to read through everyone's reply. Please understand that I am really trying my best to give her/us a chance and I'm not giving up yet. Just that the thought has come on my mind and I'm pretty stressed and sad about the things i can't get used to yet too, not just my kitten.

Actually I'm giving her Wellness brand cat canned food. But is wet food really better than dry food? Some people told me wet food let the cat have kidney failure easy and wet poop, some says that it provide more moisture which is better. Some say raw meat is healthier too since it's not product food. But raw meat might have some germs on it right?

I heard that it'll be easier for kittens to go to new home asap coz it will be easier for them to get used to new homes. That's a good thing for them i guess. I do play with my kitten quite often, with a wand or with a ball (she loves playing ball lol). It seems like she is full of energy that she wanna play every hour. And when I sleep she plays with my feet. Good thing is she doesn't disturb my sleep (after a few min of feet playing), also won't wake me up in the morning.

Trust me, I really do love her, just that it's really hard for me to get through this stage.


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't speak about Raw food, as I've never fed it - however I do know it is the best option.. But wet food has done wonders for my kitties. While I cannot afford the best brands out there, I have been feeding Friskies and have already noticed differences with my cats. Feeding all wet will likely make the poop more normal, AND it has helped a TON with the smell of my cat's poop. One of my cats used to puke up the hard stuff, and since changing, I don't think she has puked once! It really has been the best thing I have done, and NO it will not cause kidney problems. In fact "I think" the dry food and lack of proper hydration is part of the cause of kidney failure. Feeding wet food helps or even possibly eliminates the problem with dehydration. I was on the fence for the longest time with changing to wet.. It is more expensive, and dry was easier to feed. But I will never go back if I can help it! Best change I have ever made.. and you may notice immediate improvement in her poop. Or as someone else stated, it could also be allergies. If you change to all canned and it gets worse, I would likely change the type of canned or the type of meat you are giving her. 

I am speaking on experience, if I have included any misinformation - someone please feel free to correct me!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Is it recommended to feed all meals with wet food? Or just one of the meals a day is enough? I bought the flavor she used to eat at breeders home, and a few diff flavors, hope it won't make her tummy upset. They are same branded...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

All meals, yes. As I said I had a cat with stinky poo when he was on dry. At that time he was getting mostly dry, but some canned as you are doing. Now he is on canned only. No dry at all (besides a couple treats here and there). Big difference!


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh and I don't notice any upset with different food flavors.. As long as it is all the same brand. And I've seen on here many times, to try and avoid the fishy foods. They contain an ingredient known to cause issues in cats (I believe related to the kidneys?).


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

Sigh. Canned food here is getting more and more expensive. But if it's really good for cats i'll have to do it. She only eats half can a meal for now so 1 can is enough a day i guess? or too less food?

These 2 days i give her 1 meal of canned and dry food is always there for her. She eats quite a lot if dry food from time to time.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

For my adult cats, they get a 5.5 oz can split 3-ways, 3 times a day (which is 5.5 oz per cat/day).. I am not sure about kittens. Can someone else verify if a can is enough for a kitten?


----------



## stellar981 (Apr 17, 2013)

And yes, it is more expensive. But the results are worth it, and as some people say here - if you give them better food, you will likely have less vet expenses.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

My kitten is a real big eater lol. Earlier today she finished her leftover dried food then she kept following me when i go into the kitchen. So i put canned food in a bowl and walk towards her eating place. She keep meowing and jumping trying to get it. Haha that was so cute xD. Then i refilled some dry food, she also jump again. Usually she follow slowly behind me, today she rushed upfront, she even put her mouth into an empty food bowl before i replace it. :beer:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

My experience with getting a Ragdoll at about the same age and introducing wet food was: his "tastes" changed continually for the first 6 to 8 weeks.

At first he would only eat a little bit of the wet food even though his favorite flavor was fish.

Then, when he decided he liked the wet food and would eat 1/2 a can, twice a day (I still leave out his dried food for free feeding) I tried chicken and other flavors. Nope, turned up his nose.

A few weeks later I tried one of the chicken cans I had bought and he ate it up, but didn't like shrimp.

Now, at 5 months he isn't finicky anymore (for NOW), and pretty much likes anything I give him. Same applied to toys. Don't think that what she likes today she will like tomorrow. She is growing and changing all the time.

Quantity? I don't know because of the free feeding. I won't vouch for it, but someone at another forum said he's a growing kitten, if there is food left at the end of the day, you're not giving him enough - feed all he will eat! This was said in a joking manner so, like I said, I really don't know how much if it were ALL wet.

This is not a recommendation, but he does particularly like Wellness Kitten Food or the Core Wellness Grain Free Kitten food.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

What about those wet food that comes in a bag? Do they work the same as canned food?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Hahaha poopy feet! I had that too with my kittens. Happened couple of times, but it hasn't happened for months since then. I feel your pain with that. I even made a thread when it happened!

Anyway, my kittens are 10 months old now, and they have calmed down considerably, and I have gotten used to the routine of cleaning the litter box and all that. Yes, it smells poopy when I scoop it, but it's only for a very short period. Maybe you could put a small air purifier instead of the air freshener. Air freshener is just masking the odor with overbearing scent, and cats have much more sensitive nose than we do, so the kitten nose might be overwhelmed with the strong scent. (My cats hate it when I put perfume on)

As other members have, I also recommend wet food. I was advised by the rescue place to feed them wet food, 2-3 times a day, and have dry available to free feed, until they were one year old. (this is because they are growing). They can eat as much as they want, as long as they are not becoming obese. Wellness is very good!

It is quite normal to feel overwhelmed with the new kitten. I had two at once! Imagine that. Hahaha. But they settle down as they age, and I also got used to it. It's part of my daily routine to care for them. I imagine it to be like having a child. Hang in there, and it gets better!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

stellar981 said:


> For my adult cats, they get a 5.5 oz can split 3-ways, 3 times a day (which is 5.5 oz per cat/day).. I am not sure about kittens. Can someone else verify if a can is enough for a kitten?


Kittens in general actually need to eat quite a bit more, and more frequently than the average adult cat. They also require a food with higher amounts of protein and fat to aid in their development. Feeding guidelines are, of course, only guidelines, and determining the optimal amount of food for your kitten depends a lot on her age, size/weight, and activity level, but according to the the Wellness Pet Food website (Wellness - Healthy Dog and Cat Food), the feeding guidelines for their _Kitten Recipe_ wet food are as follows:


*For 3oz. can:*

Up to 20 weeks, feed as much as your kitten will eat in 3 -4 feedings per day.
From 21 - 30 weeks of age, feed approx. 2/3 can per pound of body weight per day.
From 31 - 52 weeks (1 year) of age, feed approx. 1/2 can per pound of body weight per day.
Notice that the amount of food per day actually decreases as the kitten gets older.


Of course, if you are also feeding dry food, you will have to account for that as well. If you're giving Wellness _Kitten Health_ formula *and* wet food, the recommended portions are:

1 - 2 months: 1/4 cup of dry + a 3oz. can of wet.
2 - 6 months: 1/2 cup of dry + a 3oz. can of wet.
6 - 12 months: 3/4 cup of dry + a 3oz. can of wet.
To echo everyone else here though, wet food is much better for your cat's health (and your sensitive nose) than dry, so I'd recommend feeding wet food over dry whenever possible.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

dt8thd said:


> *For 3oz. can:*
> 
> Up to 20 weeks, feed as much as your kitten will eat in 3 -4 feedings per day.
> From 21 - 30 weeks of age, feed approx. 2/3 can per pound of body weight per day.
> ...


Per pound of body weight? How to calculate how much canned food to give? Ragdoll are heavy type @@ she weights 2.92kg now already. So if 2/3 can per pound, that's a lot of canned food if i didn't understand it wrong? 2/3 can x 5lbs.. *confused*


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Hahaha poopy feet! I had that too with my kittens. Happened couple of times, but it hasn't happened for months since then. I feel your pain with that. I even made a thread when it happened!
> 
> Anyway, my kittens are 10 months old now, and they have calmed down considerably, and I have gotten used to the routine of cleaning the litter box and all that. Yes, it smells poopy when I scoop it, but it's only for a very short period. Maybe you could put a small air purifier instead of the air freshener. Air freshener is just masking the odor with overbearing scent, and cats have much more sensitive nose than we do, so the kitten nose might be overwhelmed with the strong scent. (My cats hate it when I put perfume on)


I have a small purifier outside my bathroom (where the litter box is), not sure if it's working well cause it can't even get rid of the cat food smell. Maybe i need a better one lol. I also hate air refresheners, i feel sick when i smell strong perfume, but i didn't have a choice coz i didn't know what i can do to get rid of the smell 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> Per pound of body weight? How to calculate how much canned food to give? Ragdoll are heavy type @@ she weights 2.92kg now already. So if 2/3 can per pound, that's a lot of canned food if i didn't understand it wrong? 2/3 can x 5lbs.. *confused*
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Let me preface this by saying.... I'M LEARNING JUST AS YOU ARE. 

I'm more concerned with age than actual weight, that is MY approach. Your kitten is under 20 weeks (5 months) - so that's easy, as much as she will eat.

Since they are a heavy breed, I simply don't know if the calculator is correct for them. If my back were against the wall, I'd say use the age part of the equation.

Hm, I just hit 5 months.... well, I'm still letting him free feed on a good kitten no grain dry formula and feeding two solid wet cans a day. I've started sometimes throwing in some more wet cans, but it is a learning experience. One day after a good play session he finished his wet food, came over to me and meowed then went back to the empty bowl. Hm? I gave him another half can and he just about finished that too.

Since he really likes (for now) the dry food too, I'm not concerned. Some mornings I'll find most of it gone, others, not so much. I don't fret too much except for a high quality food.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> Per pound of body weight? How to calculate how much canned food to give? Ragdoll are heavy type @@ she weights 2.92kg now already. So if 2/3 can per pound, that's a lot of canned food if i didn't understand it wrong? 2/3 can x 5lbs.. *confused*


Based on Wellness' feeding guidelines, you're correct, and that _is_ a ton of food, but feeding guidelines don't really take breed specific characteristics into account. I would be surprised if your kitten needed to consume _that_ much food, since the average kitten is much smaller at 4 months than a large breed, like a Ragdoll, is going to be. She will probably eat more than your average 4 month old kitten though, simply because she _is_ bigger.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

pawpaw, my kittens ate 8-10 ounces of wet food/day when they were that age. They just turned one (yesterday) and now eat about 5-6 oz wet/day. Kittens are growing and you don't need to worry about them becoming overweight like an adult cat would; you will soon get a sense of how much the cat needs to not be hungry. One of my cats always thinks she's hungry but will throw up if she eats too much, and after having her for a while, I know when she is actually hungry and when to ignore her whining at the food dish. 

There are some wet foods that come in pouches instead of cans but I find them to be more expensive per ounce than canned food. If you're looking to save money, cans are the way to go. Wellness and EVO are two great brands that come in large (12-13 oz cans) and are much more affordable than the 5.5 oz or 3 oz cans (you can refrigerate the big cans and feed over a few days to your cat).

Don't get too discouraged yet about the smell and mess, etc. I had a tough time at first with my two cats and stuck with it, and now I can't imagine life without them. Mine were about 7 weeks old when I got them and they had awful bathroom problems- I was cleaning poop off the floor every night. However, as they got bigger and we changed foods and added pumpkin and probiotics, their bathroom issues cleared up and their poop got less stinky. I also worked out a cleaning schedule that keeps everything under control. I remember my kittens pooping so much every day and once they got to 6-8 months old, they pooped less and now I scoop the box 2-3 times a day and I don't have any smell issues in the bathroom (unless one of them has *just* gone). I use Precious Cat litter and completely change the litter about every 4 weeks, because otherwise, I notice the old litter starts to smell and get dusty. I also keep the exhaust fan on in the bathroom (no window in my bathroom), and that helps as well.

Having a kitten can be very overwhelming at first, so remember to take deep breaths (just not near the litter box!  ) and be patient. The way you are feeling is completely normal. I felt like my kittens had so many problems when I got them- problems we never had with the cats my family had when I was growing up. Once you've had her for a few weeks, everything will feel a lot better. You've definitely come to the right place for advice, so if you have any questions, ask away here!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Maybe an air purifier? Not sure if it would instantly remove the smell but a strong enough one might keep the air clean. I took on a 7 month old kitten and mom living outside and felt overwhelmed at first. I had to adapt to cat ways and fur. Plus the younger one became a teenager and he was a real challenge. But I see it is all leveling out now. They have learned a little and I have adapted a lot!


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

It seems like I'm feeding a bit less, but as dry food is consider free food for her, there's usually leftovers in her bowl by the end of the day. This is the 2nd day I'm giving her wet food as part of the meal, lets hope she won;t get wet poop tomorrow...........


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

is there a way to let the kitten calm down and stop moving when i try to clean her butt? she just had soft poop stuck in her butt and ran around again. I tried to rub off the big piece but ofcoz that result in boomed poop on her long fur  I dun wanna have battles with her before i can clean up her mess, and it's really gross.......and makes me so tired


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

pawpaw said:


> is there a way to let the kitten calm down and stop moving when i try to clean her butt? she just had soft poop stuck in her butt and ran around again. I tried to rub off the big piece but ofcoz that result in boomed poop on her long fur  I dun wanna have battles with her before i can clean up her mess, and it's really gross.......and makes me so tired


Hopefully someone more cat savy than me will come along... If I found myself in this position, I would do the same thing I do when I clip the tip of his claws... wrap the little one in a blanket as that is the only thing I've found that will sort of calm them down (under protest, of course).

I lay a blanket on the table/ground, put the kitten towards one end, and roll them into the blanket. For clipping, I pull out a leg. I'm guessing you would leave all the legs in the roll and expose the butt (and head, of course, gotta breath). I'm thinking out loud here so I don't know if it could be done in a way to expose the rear, but that is where I would start.

Give her a treat afterwards (if she likes treats - took my Artemis a couple of weeks before he even got the idea - he was finicky then) if possible to associate goodness with being wrapped.

You know they make kitty wipes? They are used to clean and freshen up a cat without an actual bath. I wonder if they could be used for your need? Cheap and disposable.

I know about them because I brought my little guy to visit a neighbor who is too disabled to come over to my place. Forgot she was a smoker. Didn't matter to him, he just explored everywhere - he has a lot of confidence, but when I got him home he stank. I didn't want to stress him out with a full on bath, so I used the wipes.

So that's my 2¢ - wrap in a towel and use kitty wipes. But remember I'm a newbie myself.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

pawpaw said:


> is there a way to let the kitten calm down and stop moving when i try to clean her butt? she just had soft poop stuck in her butt and ran around again. I tried to rub off the big piece but ofcoz that result in boomed poop on her long fur  I dun wanna have battles with her before i can clean up her mess, and it's really gross.......and makes me so tired


I have this issue with my girl cat. What works for me is taking her into the bathroom, holding her firmly, and rinsing her butt in the sink or using a damp towel to clean her. She used to fight me at first, trying to scratch or bite, yowling all the while, but I think she realizes now that I'm just trying to help her and she stays still. I wrap one arm around her body (so her head and arms are sticking out over my arm) and use my other hand to clean her. She used to need washing almost daily, but now it's only once every two weeks or so (I'm still trying to find the best solution for her sensitive tummy).

I would guess that the soft poop issue is just a phase- she may be stressed being in a new home and food may be different. After she has a week or two to adjust, things may go back to normal for her digestive system. For the time being, are you able to confine her to a room so she doesn't cover the house in poop? For my cat, confining her to a smaller area when her poop problem was at its worst was very helpful because I could easily clean up, and it was easier to catch her when she needed to be cleaned (I think it stressed both of us out when I was trying to get her out from under the bed... if she was somewhere with fewer places to hide, catching her to clean was quicker, easier, and less stressful).

You could also consider getting her backside trimmed to minimize the amount of fur that gets messy. From what I've read here on cat forum, many groomers can do a "sanitary trim" or "potty patch" for a minimal fee. My cat is terrified of strangers, so I can't take her to a groomer, but she does allow me to carefully trim the fur around her butt and back legs with a pair of baby nail scissors. It's very helpful when there is less fur for poop to get stuck on.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Just to add to NBrazil's suggestion of kitty wipes- you can also use unscented baby wipes, which are cheaper than wipes at the pet store. I use those occasionally.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

*One more thing - for fun*

I know it seems kind of chaotic now, but learning to relax and go with the flow will help you both. I've been where you are. Cats can pick up on moods, that is why it is important to learn to calm down when dealing with behavior or other issues. This is an ongoing lesson for me, but I've found that the more I practice it, the better he responds. So act, don't react - take a moment to pause (paws, hardy har har), take a breath then proceed when dealing with these issues. Kittens will be kittens - what else can they be?

To lighten things up... here is a amusing Training Video, Mandatory for All Ragdoll Kittens - How Show Your Human Who Is Boss.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Below is my method:

I had to wash my kitties butts and legs. At first I was doing this in the sink, but I learned that it was much easier to do it in the tub. I'd put like an inch of water in the tub, then put the kitty in. Then I'd rinse the poo off, drain water, shampoo the legs and butt, put some more water to rinse, and voila! Clean kitty. Since they are sitting in the tub, holding them from above is much easier than holding them above the sink with their legs being free to kick and scratch.

Once they are clean, wrap them in a towel like a baby (this calms mine down), then let them dry out for a bit in the bathroom. Once their fur is sufficiently dry, I let them out.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

NBrazil said:


> Hopefully someone more cat savy than me will come along... If I found myself in this position, I would do the same thing I do when I clip the tip of his claws... wrap the little one in a blanket as that is the only thing I've found that will sort of calm them down (under protest, of course).
> 
> I lay a blanket on the table/ground, put the kitten towards one end, and roll them into the blanket. For clipping, I pull out a leg. I'm guessing you would leave all the legs in the roll and expose the butt (and head, of course, gotta breath). I'm thinking out loud here so I don't know if it could be done in a way to expose the rear, but that is where I would start.
> 
> ...






CatMonkeys said:


> I have this issue with my girl cat. What works for me is taking her into the bathroom, holding her firmly, and rinsing her butt in the sink or using a damp towel to clean her. She used to fight me at first, trying to scratch or bite, yowling all the while, but I think she realizes now that I'm just trying to help her and she stays still. I wrap one arm around her body (so her head and arms are sticking out over my arm) and use my other hand to clean her. She used to need washing almost daily, but now it's only once every two weeks or so (I'm still trying to find the best solution for her sensitive tummy).
> 
> I would guess that the soft poop issue is just a phase- she may be stressed being in a new home and food may be different. After she has a week or two to adjust, things may go back to normal for her digestive system. For the time being, are you able to confine her to a room so she doesn't cover the house in poop? For my cat, confining her to a smaller area when her poop problem was at its worst was very helpful because I could easily clean up, and it was easier to catch her when she needed to be cleaned (I think it stressed both of us out when I was trying to get her out from under the bed... if she was somewhere with fewer places to hide, catching her to clean was quicker, easier, and less stressful).
> 
> You could also consider getting her backside trimmed to minimize the amount of fur that gets messy. From what I've read here on cat forum, many groomers can do a "sanitary trim" or "potty patch" for a minimal fee. My cat is terrified of strangers, so I can't take her to a groomer, but she does allow me to carefully trim the fur around her butt and back legs with a pair of baby nail scissors. It's very helpful when there is less fur for poop to get stuck on.


I'm planning to get kitty wipes the next time i shop for kitty litter, probably next week, but for now i have nothing but cotton pads and tissue. They are fine as long as the kitten stay still  These 2 times (within today) I lock her and myself up in the bathroom to clean her (that's where the litter box is too). The thing is she runs everywhere is the bathroom, sitting down/running to random spots with her dirty butt. I swear I can still smell some poop smell somewhere in the bathroom even if i tried to clean it. As I am a clean freak I tend to hold her a bit far so I dun get a chance to get poop on myself. I try to push her upper body down gently coz i didn't wanna make her feel painful. But even if her upper body can't move, her legs and hips and her big tail still moved too much for me to clean 

It seems a bit odd that she is stressful, she seems to be able to get used to her new home very soon. I remember she got close with me within 5 hours of her arrival. She already sleep with me that night. The next day she already gone through the whole house herself. Now she got no problem finding spots to rest herself. About food, I suppose it was diff since the 2nd day, more dry food less wet food. She was fine for the first 4 days. Poop only turn into soft poop on the 5th day :/


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Below is my method:
> 
> I had to wash my kitties butts and legs. At first I was doing this in the sink, but I learned that it was much easier to do it in the tub. I'd put like an inch of water in the tub, then put the kitty in. Then I'd rinse the poo off, drain water, shampoo the legs and butt, put some more water to rinse, and voila! Clean kitty. Since they are sitting in the tub, holding them from above is much easier than holding them above the sink with their legs being free to kick and scratch.
> 
> Once they are clean, wrap them in a towel like a baby (this calms mine down), then let them dry out for a bit in the bathroom. Once their fur is sufficiently dry, I let them out.


you dun need to blow dry them? i tried washing in the sink just now and yea, it was some battles......


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Only their butts and legs are wet, so it dries pretty fast. No need for blow dryer. I usually put the towel on the bathroom floor for them to sit and lick themselves on. Try the tub. Much easier, and they seem to be calmer because they are grounded.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> Only their butts and legs are wet, so it dries pretty fast. No need for blow dryer. I usually put the towel on the bathroom floor for them to sit and lick themselves on. Try the tub. Much easier, and they seem to be calmer because they are grounded.


hmm ok, that'll be less exhausted. i'll try again if it happen (altho i still pray it won't). I dun have a 'tub', mine is a standing tub but i have a shallow bucket or so that i can put the kitten in inside the standing bathtub. I guess that will be ok too.

thanks for the tips everyone. I'll get some rest for now  Talk to you soon~:cat


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

Nice response jackiepoo 

Kittens are babies....and some cats too 

My cats are medium hair..my female has longer hair...especially in the rear area...and it can happen that they will get poop stuck...accidents do happen..its happened to gizmo  just like a baby they get dirty...they get into everything, they have accidents. 

I opted for an older kitten I wanted something about a year old - because I knew I couldn't give a new young kitten my 100% attention - which they need.

Fell in love with gizmo .. She was six months when I took her home and knew that beautiful hair would get dirty. One time a poop got stuck to her fur just picked her up cleaned her off hugged and kissed her for being good while I cleaned her and go back to normal

Some people shave cats...not me


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

The thing is i dun really like to take care of human babies too, and i dun have a kid yet :x so...it could be hard for me to treat kittens like a baby ><

sigh.. anyways i still do pet her and give her a treat after 'battling' with her. She really got scared yesterday when i wash her butt  and hid for 30mins. I went to bath that time so she would calm down herself. She was ok after i got back.

This morning she didn't get soft poo i think, i didnt check the box yet. But her butt was clean. I suppose she pooped alrdy since she digged in the box for quite long and scratch the side to clean her paws like she use to do.

It's quite hard to not feel angry when she made a mess. I know she feels uneasy too but it can't be helped. But dun worry, i'm still gentle with her.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Boy have I been where you are right now: "...hard not to feel angry..."

It has been an ongoing struggle for me, and what helped me was just stepping back, taking a deep breath and reminding myself that it is just a kitten doing what a kitten does. Another thing that helped me was to remember that kittens/cats are emotional mirrors (Jackson Galaxy reiterates this point). So whatever you throw out at them comes back... boy is THAT motivation.

So when I'm experiencing a behavioral issue moment I put on my "kitten glasses" and look at it from his viewpoint and it is hard to remain angry. Seriously, from her viewpoint I guarantee she isn't doing this on purpose.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

The poop issue finally stopped today. This morning when i wake up i saw her going to her litter box and did her thing. I was like gosh i have to deal with her butt again. But when i check her butt it was clean, not even bits of dry poop stuck at her butt which she used to have. I gave her more wet food now, 2 meals of wet food a day with dry food as free eat. She loves canned food! She comes over to me when i put food into her bowl at the kitchen counter, then rush in front of me towards her eating spot (also keep trying to jump up to my hand). She usually follow slowly behind me 

I must say she is very cute. She sat beside my feet when i do the dishes, lie down behind me when i cook. Earlier she killed a bug, she meow and walk back and forth at the spot. Till i walked there, she say beside the bug as if she is saying ' seeee i killed this evil bug, i'm more than just a furball~' 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

i am DYING at all the ragdolls....i almost adopted this breed a couple of times....GORGEOUS!!

dont give up on her....she needs you


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I know rightttt. Ragdolls look like dolls more than cats haha. 

I need to go to the vet to buy her deworming med (intaking monthly for now). It's going to be another challenge to give her med...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Ah, you'll learn. The hardest thing I found about giving a pill was more emotional than physical. Once you learn how to hold the mouth open and push it quickly into the back of the throat it really is easy. You've just got to know it is for their own good as they PROTEST AND SCREAM! Takes just a second or two and they shrug it off.

40 years ago was the last time I lived with cats and learned this "skill," like getting back on a bicycle. I helped a friend pill their ragdoll. It was amusing. He looked on horrified as I restrained him and pushed the pill gently down into the back of his throat while the big guy protested being handled this way - so undignified. Ask to be shown how, instructed - just don't be afraid of all the protests and it'll go fine.


----------



## pawpaw (Jul 4, 2013)

I just have the thought of getting my finger biten when i try to put the pill in XD. I did ask how to do it but still, doing it for real is a different thing. Next i googled some ways on how to put in and how to make sure the kitten swallowed it. For example, if you blow her nose and she licked her nose then it means it's swallowed. But when i try to blow my kitten's nose just to test if she will really lick, nothing happened. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

howsefrau32 said:


> I agree 100%. My closest bond with a cat is probably to a feral that has lived in my neighborhood for years and finally allowed me to befriend her a year ago.


Dittos the bond thing. My closest bond was to Sam, a 12 year old Persian we adopted when his human mom died of cancer. He was adopted and returned several times before I found him and it took awhile, but when we bonded he adored me and me him. I only had him 4 1/2 years but it was the strongest bond I've ever had with an animal. I still tear up when I think of him.... He died January 2012.

I've had two kittens in my life and truly bonded with neither one, and not for lack of trying on my part.


----------

